# FS: Jackets, Parkas, Pants



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have several jackets, parkas and pants for sale, just cleaning out the closet. Many have not been used. Paypal is best. Prices are to your door, I cover shipping. I can give discounts if multiple items are wanted since ill save on shipping.

Top left - 2 outfitters ridge long sleeve shirts in mossy oak camo, cotton size Large, New one still has tags $10 each, 
top middle- Rutwear rain jacket, Nice quality mesh lining size Large, New $45
Top Right green - Austrian M65 Parka Size Large, hood in collar, New Surplus $45
Top Right Camo German Flectarn parka - Has hood, armpit zippers, nice quality, worn a handfull of times, can zipper in a liner Size Large- $45
Bottom Left- 2 pairs Military Surplus overpants. bottom of pants have zipper for easy on and off, Size large, About (36 waist 34 long) $15 each
Bottom middle- 3 pairs military surplus pants, button fly, no back pockets, great condition $10 each
Bottom right black - Sportier 20% Wool 80% polyester, inside has nice lining, Size XL, Worn once $45


----------

